# Almunicar/Frigiliana



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

We have just returned from Almunicar where we spent 4 days walking and cycling as we were thinking of moving there later this year but decided it wasn't the place for us,a lovely town with a lovely seafront but it just wouldn't click with us.We decided to go and have a look at Frigiliana while we were nearby, we weren't expecting to much and we were both a bit apprehensive about the village on a hill thing.How wrong were we !!! What a stunning village and it just seemed to click right away.So were now planning a return visit very soon to stay there for a week. can anyone give us an idea of life in Frigiliana. Nick.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nicksmith said:


> We have just returned from Almunicar where we spent 4 days walking and cycling as we were thinking of moving there later this year but decided it wasn't the place for us,a lovely town with a lovely seafront but it just wouldn't click with us.We decided to go and have a look at Frigiliana while we were nearby, we weren't expecting to much and we were both a bit apprehensive about the village on a hill thing.How wrong were we !!! What a stunning village and it just seemed to click right away.So were now planning a return visit very soon to stay there for a week. can anyone give us an idea of life in Frigiliana. Nick.


We have a few people in the area (Nerja, Velez Malaga....) and one who actually lives in "Friggers", I'm sure he'll be along in due course. I know he and his family are really happy there. If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi,

Friggers is an absolutely wonderful and hugely friendly place. We live about 10 minutes from the village in the campo and have a number of friends who live in the Frigiliana. If you want to know more, send me a PM and I'll tell you what we know...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Frigiliana is indeed a lovely place, the only reason I didn't consider it as a place to live is because I don't drive and, whilst there is a reasonable bus service between the village and Nerja during the day, you have to get to Nerja first before being able to travel on to anywhere else. Other than than, a stunningly picturesque village, amazing sea and mountain views, good selection of restaurants and bars, enough shops for day to day needs, busy all year round, great walking country - what's not to like?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Frigiliana is indeed a lovely place, the only reason I didn't consider it as a place to live is because I don't drive and, whilst there is a reasonable bus service between the village and Nerja during the day, you have to get to Nerja first before being able to travel on to anywhere else. Other than than, a stunningly picturesque village, amazing sea and mountain views, good selection of restaurants and bars, enough shops for day to day needs, busy all year round, great walking country - *what's not to like?*


Too many tourists? Very expensive?

We did a quick trip to Frigiliana before Christmas and I agree it is very pretty, but I don't think I would want to live in such an obvious tourist honeypot. There are other white villages that are just as beautiful, but property and restaurant prices are much cheaper.

While I was there I found some parsnips in a greengrocers. I've never seen them in Spain before. The shopkeeper explained he got them in for the Brits. They cost about euro each - ouch! But it was nice to have roast parsnips with our Christmas dinner.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Too many tourists? Very expensive?
> 
> We did a quick trip to Frigiliana before Christmas and I agree it is very pretty, but I don't think I would want to live in such an obvious tourist honeypot. There are other white villages that are just as beautiful, but property and restaurant prices are much cheaper.
> 
> While I was there I found some parsnips in a greengrocers. I've never seen them in Spain before. The shopkeeper explained he got them in for the Brits. They cost about euro each - ouch! But it was nice to have roast parsnips with our Christmas dinner.


Parsnips and swedes readily available in Almunecar, bought parsnips a couple of weeks ago 1.60€ per kilo.. We too love Frigiliana , its a beautiful little village, but it is expensive , its only about 20 minutes away from Almunecar so its a really nice place to go for the morning to have a coffee, but for me its usually far too crowded..


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Too many tourists? Very expensive?
> 
> We did a quick trip to Frigiliana before Christmas and I agree it is very pretty, but I don't think I would want to live in such an obvious tourist honeypot. There are other white villages that are just as beautiful, but property and restaurant prices are much cheaper.
> 
> While I was there I found some parsnips in a greengrocers. I've never seen them in Spain before. The shopkeeper explained he got them in for the Brits. They cost about euro each - ouch! But it was nice to have roast parsnips with our Christmas dinner.


True, it is touristy, although gets much quieter in the evenings after the daytrippers have departed. However, that also makes it a more prosperous place than many, which has its upside although I agree prices in the shops and restaurants are higher, much higher than where I live which is only a 20 minute drive away. Property prices, though, are much much cheaper than they used to be in relation to Nerja.

I suppose one of the advantages it has over other white villages is the proximity, and good road access, to the coast (no tortuous hour long journeys round dozens of hairpin bends) and having a motorway close by for road connections too. 

I would not eat a parsnip if they paid me a euro each to do so.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Roast parsnip and parmesan soup. I defy anyone not to like it. We have parsnips practically all year round from a number of smaller grocers. And sprouts too. And turnips and swedes and celeriac and beets and - well, anything we used to get in UK really.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We have friends there and have spent odd weekends with them. Really like it but it seems more touristy than some coastal towns. Some parts can be noisy too. Depends what you want. I prefer Lynn's place.


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input folks.Yes we thought it would be a bit touristy but don't really think that's to much of a problem.Think the plan would be to give it a try for a year if all goes well with our next visit as we will be renting rather then buying.Had a look online at Velez-Malaga it looks nice as well it looks a lot bigger than Frigiliana.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Nicksmith said:


> Thanks for the input folks.Yes we thought it would be a bit touristy but don't really think that's to much of a problem.Think the plan would be to give it a try for a year if all goes well with our next visit as we will be renting rather then buying.Had a look online at Velez-Malaga it looks nice as well it looks a lot bigger than Frigiliana.


Yes, Velez is a completely different kettle of fish from Frigiliana. It's the "capital" of La Axarquia, with over 75,000 residents (although that includes Torre del Mar as well). The central and old parts of town are crammed full of history, although in common with pretty much all Spanish towns and cities the newer housing is mostly apartments. Comments I see online from people who've stayed here on holiday often say it's like stepping back in time before much of Spain was changed by tourism. It scores highly on facilities and convenience, just about everything a person could need by way of shopping, leisure, medical, public transport, etc facilities is here. However, anybody looking for a large expat population and organised social activities wouldn't find it here, and there is still not a lot of English spoken in commercial establishments and public offices so learning Spanish is more important that it might be elsewhere. 

I love where I live as it's like a village within the town, an area that's been here since medieval times but all the facilities of a large town a 5 minute walk from my front door.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

We've lived in Frigiliana since December and can't fault it at all, such a friendly and safe place. Yes there are tourists but not enough to bother us. I suppose there will be more come july and august but we live on the edge of the village so nothing to worry about. It's no problem finding the tourists and no problem avoiding them either. As a previous post stated, the buses are available to nip down to Nerja for a euro, just a few minutes away. When we go to Nerja we are on the bus down when the tourists are coming up and vice versa obviously. We've sussed all the shops and we now buy everything we need from the village. First time in my life I've had a man trolley lol. For us it's just a few minutes walk to the centre of the village and about three minutes walk to the bus stop for Nerja. We find it ideal and are losing weight with all the excercise as well. Another plus for certain !! If you need any more info pm me, pleased to help, not on this site every day but I'll keep a look out for you


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

We're also looking to buy in Frigiliana. Initially a townhouse in the old part of town for holiday use till hubby retires, then we'll up sticks and move permanently. Planning to visit next month to start the buying process, so exciting and just a little bit frightening.


----------

